# Bmw 2002



## Mikeysbmw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi guy's I was wondering if 600 dollars is too much for a non running 1976 2002. I love the look, and want to restore one. Thank you.:thumbup:


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

My opinion only but if your goal is to restore the car its not too much its too little. From my experience its less expensive in the long run to start with a reasonably good car not a really bad car. If the $600 car is correctly priced it can be expected to need almost everything in a restoration. Be honest with yourself and priceout the costs to repair or replace rusty parts, rebuild the engine and transmission, etc and I'll bet you find you can spend a few thousand and come out ahead.

On the otherhand if its the challenge you want and you have the skillsets to do everything yourself I may be completely offbase.

EDIT: Check the Portland craig's list if you haven't already.


----------



## Mikeysbmw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you for the info.


----------

